# A terrible day.



## Bumblingbear (Jun 17, 2011)

Have any of you ever lost a relationship because of your Ts?

My live in gf of over a year has a cat I cannot stand.  I don't like cats much anyway, but this one is a prime example of everything I loathe in that particular kind of animal.

Anyway, I got woken up today with my frantic gf telling me that two of my enclosures were on the floor downstairs.

One was for a P. lugardi and my M. balfouri.

The lugardi's enclosure was still secure and luckily the spider was ok.  The M. balfouri was gone, though.  I was afraid the cat ate my expensive and awesome little sling.  I was worried and /furious/. My gf was worried about the cat, and I kept hoping he got bit.  It would serve him right.

Luckily, I was able to find the M. balfouri who is back in her home.  It only took me about an hour of searching too.  But I told my gf that either the cat goes or she goes now.

I'm not sure how this will pan out, but my Ts could have ruined my relationship, and I'm still so worried/pissed that it honestly doesn't bother me right now.

Anyone else have any similar stories?


----------



## Le Wasp (Jun 17, 2011)

ummm, I'm pretty sure if the tables were turned, you would not be ok with that kind of demand.  Imagine if she gave you the ultimatum: either you go or the tarantulas.  Not cool, right?  Just chill out, think things over, and re-enforce your cage setups.


----------



## justinherran (Jun 17, 2011)

spiders > any girl ever.


----------



## Verneph (Jun 17, 2011)

I have to agree with Le Wasp.  It's not a fair ultimatum.  Have you considered simply securing your T's tanks to the platform they're sitting on?  Tape, rope, maybe bolts?  

Or better yet just make your T room inaccessible to the cat.  There must be someway you can coexist.


----------



## Hobo (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd apologize (wasn't her fault that the cat is a cat), wait until you're less angry, and try to figure out a solution. Like maybe set them up in a more secure location/room the cat can't get to or something.

If you don't particularly care for her all that much, just stick to your guns I guess. If she leaves or stays, they'll be no cat.

The only stories I've got are the ones that kinda stopped calling/seeing me after they find out I keep tarantulas in my room. It's one of the first things I mention, so I guess we weren't in a relationship really. It made for a good screening.


----------



## paassatt (Jun 17, 2011)

Hobo said:


> The only stories I've got are the ones that kinda stopped calling/seeing me after they find out I keep tarantulas in my room. It's one of the first things I mention, so I guess we weren't in a relationship really. It made for a good screening.


I think it's better to come right out and tell a potential partner, rather than leave it as a surprise for once you're already in a relationship with them.


----------



## Organophosphate (Jun 17, 2011)

All depends on how much you like your GF....I would say that if you really love someone you will do whatever it takes to make it work. I love my Ts but they don't keep me warm at night. 

But...let's just say you are a young guy with many female "options" then...I might take my Ts and risk finding another girl that has no cat and likes spiders. 

Thank god my wife loves Ts!


----------



## BlackCat (Jun 17, 2011)

Okay so, you know there is a cat is the house yet fail to keep your spiders safe. I'd say the responsibility belongs to you, not your gf.

If you're going to give stupid ultimatums like that, she'd probably be better off accepting your offer and just leave imo. You obviously don't care enough to take responsibility for your own neglect of the situation.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 17, 2011)

i have three cats (including one very mischeivious one) and two dogs at my house, and while only one is _truly_ mine, they take priority over the collection. and people take priority over the animals. thats just how it goes here.

also, full disclosure hasn't worked well for me, both when meeting guys _or_ just telling roommates. for some reason, no matter how secure they are or how much you try to explain, there seems to be this pervasive feeling i get that they feel there is something wrong with not just the inverts or the hobby, but also the keeper 

if the cat has been displaying other destructive habits in your house, i can see how this could easily be the last straw, but don't make the focus about the tarantulas. cool off and have a rational discussion with her and make it about the cat's behaviour needing to be corrected or the cat needs to go, and cite other examples if you have them. someone isn't going to just give up a beloved pet "just because" (especially if they are the type who don't like silly ultimatums) if the pet has made it this far, especially over (to them) "a bug".

don't make the focus about the tarantulas, especially since there is keeper error involved in this situation. seriously, its not worth it.


----------



## paassatt (Jun 17, 2011)

malevolentrobot said:


> also, full disclosure hasn't worked well for me, both when meeting guys _or_ just telling roommates. for some reason, no matter how secure they are or how much you try to explain, there seems to be this pervasive feeling i get that they feel there is something wrong with not just the inverts or the hobby, but also the keeper


I know the feeling. My roommate and some friends of mine are _convinced_ that the tarantulas will jump at them (immediately going for the jugular vein, of course) if given the chance. And no matter how many times I tell them the enclosures are completely secured, they'll still look over their shoulders while in my room. I don't get it.


----------



## thruthetrees (Jun 17, 2011)

I agree with the other posters:

Say sorry to her when you're not angry anymore... The cat was being a cat. Hopefully your girlfriend will understand your reaction...

Find a way to keep the cat away or the Ts more secure if you want to stay with her... A girl has got to have her pets too--even if you dislike the choice!


----------



## Formerphobe (Jun 17, 2011)

> Okay so, you know there is a cat is the house yet fail to keep your spiders safe. I'd say the responsibility belongs to you, not your gf.
> 
> If you're going to give stupid ultimatums like that, she'd probably be better off accepting your offer and just leave imo. You obviously don't care enough to take responsibility for your own neglect of the situation.


+1
The reason I got out of tarantulas 30+ years ago was because of my cats.  After a few cat facilitated T escapes (no fatalities), I decided that I didn't have the home setup to prevent further incidents.  Currently, 2 of my 3 dogs would clean out every spider enclosure I have in a heartbeat, and the guinea pig cage, too, if given the opportunity.  They are never given the opportunity.

Some people come with pets, 4 legged, 8 legged, no legged, whatever.  It's a package deal.  Personally, anyone that would ask/order me to give up one of my animals is not worth staying with.  If I were your gf, I wouldn't be letting the door hit me in the butt.


----------



## Vespula (Jun 17, 2011)

I've always been single, but I wouldn't date a guy that didn't like my spiders. They're a huge part of who I am. But I do think that you are being a little harsh on your GF. It's not her fault.


----------



## Bumblingbear (Jun 17, 2011)

Some of you are a lot nicer than me.

Finding a new gf is really not that hard.  Finding the M. balfouri took an hour and a half - before I was supposed to wake up.

I am not willing to compromise to coexist with an animal that I cannot stand.

Life is too short to be spineless.  This is my home and I want peace.  I should not have to secure my enclosures in my own home.

Everyone is different and every relationship is different, but for 99% of my life, cats have been a no-no.  I've put up with this one for over a year but the T enclosures on the floor was the last straw.


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 17, 2011)

I was going to say that I agreed with others, and you were being a bit rash/harsh...there's certainly a way to have both cats and Ts safely. I have three cats and live in a studio apartment and have managed to make it work.

Sounds like you weren't _that_ invested in the relationship to begin with, though.


----------



## Aurelia (Jun 17, 2011)

Man...glad you're not my boyfriend.


----------



## NikiP (Jun 17, 2011)

Cats will be cats. You knew that going in. It's up to you to secure them or keep them in a room that the cat isn't allowed in. That isn't your gf's fault. 

Now, it sounds to me like the cat may be a deal breaker. There's nothing wrong with that. Most people like certain types of pets & not others. If a person already doesn't like something, then they will *really* not like the thing they already dislike. Why put up with that?


----------



## OphidianDelight (Jun 17, 2011)

Is "accidentally" leaving a window open a possibility?


----------



## synyster (Jun 17, 2011)

OphidianDelight said:


> Is "accidentally" leaving a window open a possibility?


HAHA!! 

This is the best post so far

I just hope you don't live on the 21st floor though...!


----------



## skar (Jun 17, 2011)

Is your GF ugly ? 
No I never lost a relationship because of my T.(s) . I would suggest you rethink this but if you don't, send pics of ex GF with cat and possible rehoming fee.


----------



## captmarga (Jun 17, 2011)

Cats are cats.  It could have been mom's china, or the automatic coffeemaker, or who-knows what else that the cat knocked over.  I deal with cats knocking stuff over all the time.  I love my cats, but hate that they will find a way to destroy things no matter what.  Locking them out of my rooms and making sure the Ts are elsewhere has been my only recourse. 

It sounds as if this is just the last straw.  I understand that completely. 

I have friends where the hubby is terribly allergic to cats.  They sacrificed a bedroom in their house for the cats.  Not saying that that is THE solution, but I know it has worked for some people. 

However, your house, your rules, and if you made an exception to the rules for the cat, and the destruction and bargaining has reached an end, it might be time to step back and rethink things. 

Relationships are hard - they are a delicate balance! 

Good luck in whichever direction you decide to go. 

Marga (who wishes she had someone who understood her obsession with Ts!)


----------



## Drakk (Jun 17, 2011)

Personally I dont own any cats but the cat of the house has a certain room with ourside access to stay in....but my tanks are secured anyway...after all who knows what could happen...freak earthquake?
But yeah if my dog got into my T cages or cat got out and did id have to only blame myself....cats are cats and dogs are dogs...and girls are girls.
If she is cool with your T's then that's something...in itself? 
I find most aren't tho i cant speak for dudes im sure its similar.
I personally would agree with everyone els basically i guess.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jun 17, 2011)

Thankfully I'll never have to choose between a girl and my tarantulas.


----------



## Bumblingbear (Jun 17, 2011)

OphidianDelight said:


> Is "accidentally" leaving a window open a possibility?


This made me laugh.  LOL!

No... I hate the cat.  However, I am not willing to let something like that happen to him or my gf to go through that.  

As it turns out, some of the other posters in this thread were correct.

I talked to my gf about it, and she told me I was being totally unreasonable.  She also pointed out that she and I are the only two people on the planet that this cat feels comfortable around.  She proved this by putting him on me... and he promptly started snuggling.

She didn't argue that her cat doesn't suck - he does.  But she pointed out that I have a dog that sucks too.  I do.

It sucks, but I feel like I have a responsibility to the cat.  /wrists.

We also agreed that she will secure my T cages to be cat-proof.

I am agreeing to the compromise.  Still don't like the cat, but my gf made excellent points and pretty much pwned me in conversation.

/sigh


----------



## OphidianDelight (Jun 17, 2011)

My dad told me the secret to marriage.  You can be happy or you can be right.


----------



## Moonface (Jun 17, 2011)

The cats I've lived with are never given the opportunity to get at my tarantulas. They're cats. You can't trust them.

The absolute worst cat I've lived with was an orange tabby named Pumpkin...he had a bad track record for eating other pets and destroying everything. It didn't come as a surprise when my roommate found his fish tank knocked over one day and couldn't find his fish anywhere.

A few weeks later, we were studying for exams. My roommate was flipping through his vertebrate zoology notes, and found his wrinkled up, dessicated fish stuck between the papers. I don't know how he didn't smell it sooner.

Conclusion: cats are evil.


----------



## Croaton (Jun 17, 2011)

skar said:


> Is your GF ugly ?
> No I never lost a relationship because of my T.(s) . I would suggest you rethink this but if you don't, send pics of ex GF with cat and possible rehoming fee.


LMAO!!!  too funny man


----------



## zosimos (Jun 17, 2011)

Maybe get a small standing bookshelf, and cut some plywood then nail it to the outside/front of the shelves so that they can't fall off the shelf. Then you can organize your T's if you have enough and the cat can't knock them over.

I was thinking of doing something like that, but with only an inch or 2 of plywood to ensure that the can't come out of the shelf unless I lift them myself.


----------



## Bill S (Jun 17, 2011)

Bumblingbear said:


> Life is too short to be spineless.  This is my home and I want peace.  I should not have to secure my enclosures in my own home.


There's a difference between spineless and arrogantly self-centered.  But... you also have a right to find peace in your own home.  That means deciding whether the girlfriend with the cat is compatible with your life.  But once you accepted the cat into your house, the responsibility for protecting your tarantulas from it is yours.  They are your tarantulas, you have a resposibility to protect them, and you are fully aware of the hazard that exists.  If you can get your girlfriend to help out with the issue, all the better - but the responsibility to do so is yours.

Beyond that - I am not fond of cats either, and my wife loves them.  She has one (which, being a typical cat, follows ME around everywhere), and it takes constant vigilance and discussions to keep that number from increasing.  On the good side, the cat does not bother the tarantulas and can be allowed into the tarantula room without worries.  And my tarantulas will never be a divider between my wife and I - she's got her own arachnid collection.  Plus she's the woman who recently found a recluse spider in a box that she was preparing to ship some mites in - so she caught it and released it behind a cabinet in the kitchen "where it might do some good".


----------



## Formerphobe (Jun 17, 2011)

I've thought about setting up one of those free standing metal shelving units and attaching plexiglass to create an enclosed cabinet.  My aim was to be able to better monitor/control temp and humidity for my Ts.  Something like that would also be essentially cat-proof.  (And would hold more tarantulas than the desk where they currently reside...)

You could also send the _M. balfouri_ to me and I could foster it for you... I no longer have any cats and my dogs do not have access to the T room


----------



## malhomme (Jun 18, 2011)

Arachnos before Hoes.

Seriously, I would focus on the similarities between T's and cats. It would help you both see how much youbhave in common and begin a path to resposibly keeping each.


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 18, 2011)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Thankfully I'll never have to choose between a girl and my tarantulas.


then your boyfriend is a lucky one 

but on the other note, I have spiders everywhere, its just my lifestyle
My BF got use to it so is my cat, my cat have no interest it tarantulas whatsoever she is a great cat
My BF always trap any spider he find loose and TXT me 'honey look under the cup it might be one of yours..'
Sometimes you have to make it work and have to compromise and deal with it
otherwise prepare to be all by yourself, some folks just like that option


----------



## campj (Jun 18, 2011)

This forum is for scientific questions and discussions pertaining to Tarantulas and discussing items with widespread repercussions to the hobby.


----------



## Bumblingbear (Jun 18, 2011)

campj said:


> This forum is for scientific questions and discussions pertaining to Tarantulas and discussing items with widespread repercussions to the hobby.


I fail to see how the issue of keeping tarantulas with a significant other and the problems this can bring up is not a significant issue to the hobby.

We have enough drama on the boards these days.  Let's not add to it.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jun 18, 2011)

Anastasia said:


> then your boyfriend is a lucky one
> 
> but on the other note, I have spiders everywhere, its just my lifestyle
> My BF got use to it so is my cat, my cat have no interest it tarantulas whatsoever she is a great cat
> ...


My prospective bf is a horticulturalist... showed him my tarantulas last night and he was more enamored with all the tropical plants that occupy their enclosures. He also wanted to grab cuttings and some red wiggler worms. I may have found a winner. 

As for cats, mine likes to watch my tarantulas from time to time, but he never touches their cages or goes near them. He's quite well behaved and I'm overly thankful for that.


----------



## Bumblingbear (Jun 18, 2011)

AbraxasComplex said:


> My prospective bf is a horticulturalist... showed him my tarantulas last night and he was more enamored with all the tropical plants that occupy their enclosures. He also wanted to grab cuttings and some red wiggler worms. I may have found a winner.
> 
> As for cats, mine likes to watch my tarantulas from time to time, but he never touches their cages or goes near them. He's quite well behaved and I'm overly thankful for that.


I enjoy a good cat, but they are hard to come by. 

Seriously - cats are wild animals.  Having a "good" one seems to result in a cat with a more pleasant or well mannered than usual personality.

These types of cats would probably mercifully kill their food quickly if they were outside or wild....

Nah, who am I kidding?  All the little bastards are sadistic and like to torture their food. 

I always say, if I were to shrink down 4 inches tall, my dog would still listen to me, love me, and protect me.  To the cat... I'd be a torture victim and then dinner.


----------



## Najakeeper (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't know about the ultimatum thing, I had to get rid of my entire venomous snake collection after getting bitten, almost dying and getting the ultimatum from the wife. But I know this much, anything that gets close to my M.balfouri cages is in serious trouble!


----------



## Bumblingbear (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm a little irritated that this thread got moved.

There was a 20 page hate fest in the discussion forum about a guy brownboxing spiders into the states (which I really don't care about and doesn't affect me)...

It didn't get moved  - just closed.

But this conversation which is just as relevant to the hobbyist if not more so is moved.

WTF?


----------



## Formerphobe (Jun 19, 2011)

I didn't notice that it got moved, but I'm not surprised.  It does, IMO, fall under 'chat', not 'discussion', and is not too far from falling into the Watering Hole.

Definitions:
*Tarantula Chat*
This forum is for anything about tarantulas that is not "scientific" in nature. 

*Tarantula Questions & Discussions*
This forum is for scientific questions and discussions pertaining to Tarantulas and discussing items with widespread repercussions to the hobby.

*The Watering Hole* 
This is the forum for you to just chat about anything Off-Topic. 

The other thread you mentioned covered possible widespread repercussions to the hobby.  Your issue with your girlfriend and her cat is neither scientific nor does it affect the hobby in general.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 19, 2011)

Anyway...better edit the 'F' out of that, Bumblingbear, before you get infractified. 

I used to have two cats in my house.  After replacing about 700 square feet of carpet with tile and laminate flooring because one wouldn't stop pissing on the carpet, the cats went bye-bye.

Oddly enough, neither cat cared much about the spiders.

I'm glad you guys found a compromise.  Don't worry, the cat will die before the spiders do.


----------



## Formerphobe (Jun 19, 2011)

xhexdx!  


> better edit the 'F' out of that, Bumblingbear, before you get infractified.


Then you turn around and drop the P word!
Urinate.  The word is urinate.  "...because one wouldn't stop [urinating] on the carpet..."
;P  JK

(infractified...infractified... yeah, I would probably use that even though it's concocted.  )



> Don't worry, the cat will die before the spiders do.


I had a Siamese that lived 22 years with me.  She was an adult when I got her.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jun 19, 2011)

Bumblingbear said:


> Have any of you ever lost a relationship because of your Ts?  This statement would make one believe that the rest of the post will be related to something that your tarantulas or your girlfriend's interaction with your tarantulas.
> 
> My live in gf of over a year has a cat I cannot stand.  I don't like cats much anyway, but this one is a prime example of everything I loathe in that particular kind of animal. Now we find out that you don't like cats, especially your girlfriends cat.
> 
> ...





Bumblingbear said:


> I'm a little irritated that this thread got moved.
> 
> There was a 20 page hate fest in the discussion forum about a guy brownboxing spiders into the states (which I really don't care about and doesn't affect me)...
> 
> ...


So you are upset because a thread that you started that had a false premise got moved to Tarantula Chat?  Honestly, I'm surprised it didn't get moved to the Watering Hole, which isn't a bad thing.  There are many people that only post in the Watering Hole that might be more sympathetic to your story anyways.  

Good luck.


----------



## compnerd7 (Jun 19, 2011)

This seems simple. Say your sorry, the cat can stay. Milk a rattlesnake or a hot species of arachnid. place poison in cat's food. leave for the day. come home, " OH NO WHAT HAPPENED????? "


----------



## nicholo85 (Jun 19, 2011)

compnerd7 said:


> This seems simple. Say your sorry, the cat can stay. Milk a rattlesnake or a hot species of arachnid. place poison in cat's food. leave for the day. come home, " OH NO WHAT HAPPENED????? "


This could work...if tarantulas and snakes were poisonous.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jun 19, 2011)

compnerd7 said:


> This seems simple. Say your sorry, the cat can stay. Milk a rattlesnake or a hot species of arachnid. place poison in cat's food. leave for the day. come home, " OH NO WHAT HAPPENED????? "


Lets say for arguments sake, the cat had a cut in its mouth and some of that venom got into its bloodstream and it died.  Are you going to bail him out of jail when he gets put in on animal cruelty charges?


----------



## khil (Jun 19, 2011)

Big Dragonfly said:


> Lets say for arguments sake, the cat had a cut in its mouth and some of that venom got into its bloodstream and it died.  Are you going to bail him out of jail when he gets put in on animal cruelty charges?




Surely you joke?


----------



## skar (Jun 19, 2011)

khil said:


> Surely you joke?


HA ha For real.


----------



## ZergFront (Jun 19, 2011)

Saw this on "My Cat From Hell..."

 What about one of those motion-triggered air sprayers? Cats hate those. You could leave one on the shelf until the cat gets the hint : Off Limits!


----------



## Bumblingbear (Jun 19, 2011)

@Joe:  Your post made me lol. 

Also, whenever I write, "WTF", it means What The Frack - as a Battlestar Gallactica reference.


As for the cat - some good ideas but I will just have to train him.  He is trained not to go in the kitchen.  Not going around the tarantulas shouldn't be too hard, AND my gf is going to kitty-proof them.

I can't be completely mad at the cat right now because he has no idea he did anything wrong.  If he knows not to mess with the T enclosures, that is another matter entirely.

So... I can be worried/pissed, but I have to be fair.


----------



## jeryst (Jun 19, 2011)

You can make a really nice, protected setup by buying an old stereo or entertainment center with glass doors. Put a piece of plywood in the back to keep the cat from getting in, put your tanks on the shelves, and close the glass doors. Many of them come with a small light, but one can be easily added if there isnt one. The doors are usually kept shut with some type of magnetic latch, but you could add something more robust if the cat is able to paw its way past the magnetic latches.

That way, you can see your T's at all times, they will be protected, and the enclosure allows you to customize the heat and humidity, if you need to do that. Also, there is usually a bottom shelf that is great for keeping supplies, tools, food, etc.


----------



## compnerd7 (Jun 20, 2011)

nicholo85 said:


> This could work...if tarantulas and snakes were poisonous.


excuse me, venom. :}


----------



## Amoeba (Jun 20, 2011)

You're lucky according to Florida's Squatter's Rights after 30 days of living in your home that cat cannot be removed by force. I don't know about Texas but I'm sure you guys have a version too. 

On subject I'm glad you've worked things out. My girlfriend has told me that if she finds a T roaming around she is going to squish it because she wouldn't feel secure in her home. Needless to say there are going to be intense negotiations before anyone moves in anywhere and I've gotta teach her the ways of the T. My friends are convinced the Ts are face eaters  my girlfriends little sister has told me if I'm going to keep them they should stay outside. Women huh?


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 20, 2011)

FLAmoeba said:


> Women huh?


Hey now. I'm a woman and I sure love my creepy crawlies.   My boyfriend isn't phobic, thankfully, but he couldn't care less about them.


----------



## Amoeba (Jun 20, 2011)

Well if I ever meet I'll be sure to shake your hand :worship:

It's very odd she has less problems with scorpions but I find scorpions to be creepier than Ts (Example watch a scorpion molt or their mouth parts)


----------



## Amelia (Jun 20, 2011)

This thread makes me feel so incredibly lucky to have found the guy I did. I mean, WOW, am I lucky...


----------



## KoleyLarie (Jun 21, 2011)

FLAmoeba said:


> Well if I ever meet I'll be sure to shake your hand :worship:
> 
> It's very odd she has less problems with scorpions but I find scorpions to be creepier than Ts (Example watch a scorpion molt or their mouth parts)



Thats how my fiance is (I'm a girl he's a boy), completely fine with the emporior I had but repeatly said if I got a tarantula he wouldn't sleep or come in the house. luckly he wanted a baby sav monitor enough to let me get a T.;P

Sometime you just have to live with your SO pets even if you don't like them. My fiance has a god darn chick that he refuses to leave outside at night ( it has a small coop inside) but its like a darn maccow it sits on his shoulder and will proceed to attack me if I'm too close. I hate that stupid bird lol.


----------



## Redfield (Jun 21, 2011)

Just throwing in my two cents.

T's can be a relationship repellant for me. And I'm a chick. A lot more guys are terrified of them then you'd think. Usually when I mention them I'm deemed as 'crazy' but either way if you're not cool with my tarantulas I don't want you anyway.

Tarantulas over people any day plz. 


Anyway.... cats. I don't really like them. Probably because they like (As in plan my doom) me and they make my eyes/throat swell up. Allergies, man.


----------



## Amoeba (Jun 21, 2011)

Pets in excess would repel me from a relationship maybe it's because I'm a youngin but I want to be able to go places without fighting an uphill battle for someone to watch my exotic pets. I could never be like Jon3800 from youtube (probably some of you are guilty of this too)  it takes him hours just to feed all his Ts 

Lol Koley I've gotten threats of her getting something that would bother me but I've got no problems with much of anything except those tailless whipscorpions or overly expensive pets. but if you mean chick like chick(en) once it starts laying you won't complain a bit over it supposing it's a pullet I had 6 hens a laying in my suburban neighbor hood until my off meds bipolar neighbor complained to the deed restriction board :wall: there is a rooster down the street from me currently...


----------



## sebeed (Jun 21, 2011)

conveniently me (fe) and my fiance (m) got together around the same time we both started collecting le T's, i however also have cats, our solution is to simply keep the T's in a secure location, atm we keep them in the bathroom with the door closed - luckily showering doesnt seem to increase the humidity at all so long as we keep the door open during that time only. 
Id be in a pickle if the cats knocked over an encloser and the tarantula got out, id be worried for the cats safety and the tarantula's safety, id be mad at the cats, but id also be mad at the T if it bit one of the cats even though neither of it would have really been thier fault. 
This thread makes me realize how lucky i am to be with someone that loves animals as much as i do.


----------



## Kathy (Jun 21, 2011)

I love my cat more than anything - I wouldn't even consider going out with someone who didn't love cats and other animals.  I'm surprised you two are together to begin with.  She should take her cat and run.  There are a lot of guys out there who love cats AND tarantulas.  I hope she wises up and dumps you!


----------



## KoleyLarie (Jun 21, 2011)

yeah it's a chicken *shakes head*, i wouldn't mind if it stayed outside but noooooooooo we have to have a house chicken:wall:


----------



## Amoeba (Jun 21, 2011)

And I thought that was a joke. but I've seen duck diapers for sale. The thought of poultry roaming around my house doesn't sound like an appealing one no matter how awesome chickens are once they out grow their box they go outside. Good luck and enjoy the eggs though they are 20 times better than the store bought ones.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jun 21, 2011)

FLAmoeba said:


> I could never be like Jon3800 from youtube (probably some of you are guilty of this too)  it takes him hours just to feed all his Ts


It really doesn't take that long when you are just feeding.  What you see on youtube is Jon3800 being nice enough to not only record the feeding, but to also provide commentary about the species that has really taken his involvement with the hobby to a place that he really enjoys and can share with others who are interested.  I believe he posts on this forum under the same handle.


----------



## Amoeba (Jun 21, 2011)

Big Dragonfly said:


> It really doesn't take that long when you are just feeding.  What you see on youtube is Jon3800 being nice enough to not only record the feeding, but to also provide commentary about the species that has really taken his involvement with the hobby to a place that he really enjoys and can share with others who are interested.  I believe he posts on this forum under the same handle.


:wall: Forgot about the commentary and video taping. but I certainly appreciate his videos. I've heard him talk about AB in his videos.


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 22, 2011)

KoleyLarie said:


> yeah it's a chicken *shakes head*, i wouldn't mind if it stayed outside but noooooooooo we have to have a house chicken:wall:


Seriously? haha. Doesn't it poop all over the place...?!


----------



## KoleyLarie (Jun 22, 2011)

She has an indoor "coop" its a large rabbit huch. She does poop a few times when he has her out chilling on his lap or shoulder which results in me getting irritated and crabby but luckly have tile floors and cleaner on hand. But lucky for me the boyfriend is in the field for the next 2 weeks and her butt is staying outside. *happy dance*


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jun 22, 2011)

FLAmoeba said:


> :wall: Forgot about the commentary and video taping. but I certainly appreciate his videos. I've heard him talk about AB in his videos.


With that being said, I still get the excess thing you spoke of.  I currently only have 3 tarantulas and probably won't ever own more than 10 adults at any given time and even then, 10 tarantulas seems excessive to me these days...at least for myself.  I just don't have the room.


----------



## Merfolk (Jun 22, 2011)

oves Ts and worked to get now ones.

The current one...ishhhh... I have to move them the farther possible from the bedroom, and get rid of my snake. Her and my mom are so phobic that they refuse to touch anyone who came in contact with a reptile, they have to shower.


----------

